# Nostalgia...



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ever look back at baby photos and miss those days 


got some of dally and tsuka, not many of tsuka as we got him at 5 months old and he looked soooo bad lol


























































































































dally was between 8-12 weeks in these photos


tsuka in next post


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka 5-6 months


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

and just for kicks, this is now


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Tsuka and Dally are gorgeous birds. I got a thing for pearls! (Presuming Tsuka is a molted out male?)


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yes both my tiels are pearls! tsuka mosted most out by the time i got him, so i never got to see the "before" look lol he still looks a lot different than he did as a baby lol i love the pearls myself both are gorgeous... but i love all tiels lol


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Aww look at baby Tsuka!! how cute!!
Dally looks like she was a TON of fun!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

So precious! I love the one with her head in the cup and the underneath shot! And the last one of Tsuka is adorable!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hard to believe they look so different now lol the underside shot shows dally's split pied feather on her belly lol


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I loved the one where Dally was uspide down!  very cute!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

seems like so long ago  lol i miss the baby stage


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I only had Luna as a baby..Kirk was probably about 4 months when we got him, Tasha was 4, Taz was 2, Krissi was 13, and Allie is 6. Luna we picked up when he was 5 weeks and 6 days old. He was a pain, but he and I both survived.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol dally regressed when i brought her home. i handfed sunflower seeds and she took them from my fingers, it was mostly a comfort thing. i went as far as picking out only her favourites of the mix to be sure she was eating...

countless hours picking all the oat groats and sunflower seeds out of a 10lb bag was never fun, but thats all dally would eat at first, so i let her have that lol


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I syringe fed Luna for about a week and a half and then weaned him onto seed and pellets. He didn't touch any veggies until we moved him with Kirk.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally was stubborn lol


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol Krissi was stubborn. Wouldn't eat her sunflower seeds. Only ate the safflower and other stuff. Wouldn't eat pellets..but would eat nutriberries if I tricked her (hung them like a seed treat). Wouldn't touch veggies..wouldn't even eat the seed off the top of them. Then I found she liked 9-grain bread so I baked veggies into it and she wouldn't eat that either.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol that IS stubborn!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It was frustrating. She started eating pellets the week before she died. I was so excited, lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah  pellets have been a no go with the lovebirds from day one lol i sneak them into their birdie bread, they havent figured it out yet


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Adrian thought I was a nut job..I was like "BABY LOOK, LOOK! LOOK WHAT SHE'S EATING!" And he goes, "Yeah, she started that yesterday.." like it was normal. Lol. At least your love birds fall for it. I tried pellets in bread too..and she didn't want that either. She was old and set in her ways..but made very good progress with me.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my pellets turn soft and mushy when soaked so when theyre in the wet batter of the birdie bread they kinda blend into the "bread" which they eat


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> my pellets turn soft and mushy when soaked so when theyre in the wet batter of the birdie bread they kinda blend into the "bread" which they eat


What a good idea! I didnt even think to soak the pellets into bread! :blush:

I'm lucky im still in my baby stage of tiels (Tori is only 8months) 
Feels like she has been part of my life forever!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

mine are supposed to soften up fast when soaked, theyre meant to be soaked if chosen and some birds prefer them soaked lol i feed hagen tropican lifetime pellets


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they just get cuter and cuter


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

true, not as scruffy!


----------

